# Lastnights Finds



## DanTheMan (Mar 9, 2009)

Went for a quick drive up the road last night before the cyclone starts effecting us, only saw 2 juvi carpets, but one was a stunner! Plus the usual boring frogs. Didn't go for a proper drive, had to be up early this morning.

Pics are really really crap, camera was playing up and didn't have time to muck around with the settings, my mate got some awesome pics, will get him to post them later.

These really don't show its colours




































Different Carpet










If only the shutter speed was a bit faster!


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Mar 9, 2009)

nice pics, the first costal crapet actually doesnt look to bad


----------



## ad (Mar 9, 2009)

Amazing!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mark83 (Mar 9, 2009)

I like the pics of the first carpet. It looks like hes going to eat your camera.


----------



## DanTheMan (Mar 9, 2009)

mfreud said:


> I like the pics of the first carpet. It looks like hes going to eat your camera.



It tried
Also tried my hand too, as I moved him off the road before the car coming run him over.


----------



## Vixen (Mar 9, 2009)

Holy crap that first carpet is a stunner! :shock:


----------



## Jungleland (Mar 9, 2009)

VixenBabe said:


> Holy crap that first carpet is a stunner! :shock:


 
Yeah, I second that. Hey DAN you're the man!!!!
Thanks for the pics

Joel


----------



## herpkeeper (Mar 9, 2009)

that 1st carpet is an absolute cracker, exellent pics !


----------



## Vixen (Mar 9, 2009)

Jungleland said:


> Yeah, I second that. Hey DAN you're the man!!!!
> Thanks for the pics
> 
> Joel


 
Haha I was about to say, QUICK GET IT BACK TO JOEL, looks like something you have bred. :lol:


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Mar 9, 2009)

Brilliant find 
thats a amazing looking coastal for sure ,


----------



## Jungleland (Mar 9, 2009)

VixenBabe said:


> Haha I was about to say, QUICK GET IT BACK TO JOEL, looks like something you have bred. :lol:


 

LOL I wish 

Dan took some great shots too....


----------



## Bax155 (Mar 9, 2009)

Gee dan they are really crap pics, if only I could get pics as crap as these I would be stoked!!
Na seriosly they are some great shots!!


----------



## moloch05 (Mar 9, 2009)

Dan,

Your first carpet is really amazing. I can't recall ever seeing a photo of one with colour/pattern like that.

Regards,
David


----------



## LauraM (Mar 9, 2009)

absoultely stunning snake!!!! pictures are awesome


----------



## DanTheMan (Mar 9, 2009)

Thanks guys
Will get those better pics up from my mate soon showing its true colours. Was still better looking in real life though as with any snake.


----------



## Retic (Mar 9, 2009)

I dare say that snake would have been 'relocated' by 9 out of 10 people, well done for being the 1. :lol:


----------



## 666kingo (Mar 9, 2009)

that is agreed, good pics ov a better looking snake! well done


----------



## ecosnake (Mar 9, 2009)

That first carpet is very interesting!!


----------



## Allies_snakes (Mar 9, 2009)

err..yeah, really crap photos...kidding..they are great, nice carpet..


----------



## DanTheMan (Mar 9, 2009)

Haha, well they're not completely crap, but they're not how I would have liked them to come out with an awesome looking Carpet. Focus is a bit out in places, exposure isn't quite right.


----------



## taylor111 (Mar 9, 2009)

by far the best carpet i have ever seen 


what a stunner


----------



## Fuscus (Mar 9, 2009)

great work Dan


----------



## Perko (Mar 10, 2009)

Great pics.

That first Coastal sure is a stunner.


----------



## DanTheMan (Mar 12, 2009)

Edit* Was trying to post more pics that my mate took but not working​ ​


----------



## ivonavich (Mar 12, 2009)

Wow that is one of the most stunning carpets I think I've ever seen....


----------



## krusty (Mar 12, 2009)

yes that first one is very very nice,top stuff.


----------



## paleoherp (Mar 12, 2009)

love the first one, what did you do tell it your a dentist :shock::lol:


----------



## naivepom (Mar 23, 2009)

Amazing carpet and amazing photos Dan! 

What photography equipment do you use? 

If I use a flash my photos get way over-exposed and if I dont my camera doesnt focus properly. Please dont say the only way to get decent photos is with an expensive digital SLR, a tripod and an external slave flash (i'm a povo uni student)......

Any hints/tips appreciated.


----------



## Ozzie Python (Mar 23, 2009)

as everyone else said that first one is a cracker. Lucky you relocated it back to the bush, i am sure there would be a few people that would have relocated it into captivity.


----------

